# Lake Sakakawea Fishing



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 of us fished Deepwater Bay today. We did most of our fishing along the east shore going north up the Van Hook. We were expecting to fish deep for most of the day but ended up getting all of our fish between 11-16 ft. We threw back some little ones and kept those between 16-20". We used live bait rigs and jigs, all fish on crawlers. We drowned a few leeches but never even a bite. The only big fish of the day was lost at the boat, roughtly 25".


----------

